# طرق الفصل الكيميائي



## نخل حمام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
​ اخوانى أرجو المساعد أريد مقارنة بين طرق الفصل الكيميائى الا ستخلاص- التسامى- التقطير- الترسيب


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا شرح تام عن كل العمليات التي ذكرتها والتي لم تذكرها لاتنساني من الدعاء .....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separation_process


----------



## نخل حمام (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندي30 (24 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عيدات (16 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## soussou samo (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اريد طرق الفصل بصفة عامة من فضلكم


----------



## soussou samo (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يعطيك الصحة على الموقع بارك الله فيك يا أخت
[


----------

